# Post your BEST 3 of September 2020!



## gk fotografie (Oct 8, 2020)

This is a monthly thread for TPF members to post their 3 BEST photos taken during the previous month. As this is the 'Just For Fun' forum, no critique or negative comments are allowed in the thread, positive feedback and other discussion of settings, technique, processing, location etc. is encouraged. So, please join and show your BEST 3 photos of September 2020!


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 8, 2020)

I'll start.




Grebe Portrait by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




After the storm by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Butterfly by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 8, 2020)

Love that rainbow shot! Unique perspective.


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Joel Bolden (Oct 8, 2020)

zombiesniper said:


> I'll start.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joel Bolden (Oct 8, 2020)

Love the Grebe shot!  I've been chasing a pair around our local lake with my kayak and a 55-300 and will probably never get close enough...unless the freakin' birds screw up and surface next to me........


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Space Face (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 9, 2020)

The lighting, background and dof are very nice in the berry photo @Space Face.


----------



## Space Face (Oct 9, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> The lighting, background and dof are very nice in the berry photo @Space Face.




Thanks Dean.  50mm @ f/1.4 and the bg is just yellow grass.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 9, 2020)

_CAT6833 by SharonCat..., on Flickr






salt marsh milky way 3 by SharonCat..., on Flickr




SC2020 by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Peeb (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Tropicalmemories (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## gk fotografie (Oct 10, 2020)

View attachment 198586
View attachment 198587
View attachment 198588


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## John Fantastic (Oct 13, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> _CAT6833 by SharonCat..., on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful shots. I envy you guys, I have not shoot anything of significance since the pandemic began. But I am looking forward to shooting some pictures this weekend.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 13, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> View attachment 198657
> View attachment 198659
> View attachment 198660


wow that top photo is remarkable capture.. just love it.. that is one big big mouth....... all of them are great but that is my favorite.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 13, 2020)

John Fantastic said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > _CAT6833 by SharonCat..., on Flickr
> ...



Thanks!  I see you're in Seattle - I'm envious of your proximity to Olympia NP and the Oregon coast - 2 of my bucket list spots!  Hope you soon feel comfortable enough to get back out there.


----------



## MSnowy (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 14, 2020)

Welcome back from the links @MSnowy  That last golf shot is nice with the smoke


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## mountainjunkie (Oct 14, 2020)




----------

